# Bindings - mens vs womens, big difference?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Woman's bindings do have different features as compared to mens. Men and Women have different arrangements in leg muscles. The bindings are both designed to do the same thing, but women' bindings are specifically designed to fit women's feet/lower legs. Its not as though it would be impossible for her to ride men's bindings, but a women's specific binding would be more comfortable.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

usually the biggest difference is in how tall the highbacks are. Women's highbacks are shorter in general corresponding with shorter boots


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Womens specfic bindings do make a difference as the highbacks are usually shorter, and more flexible. Also the binding width is smaller to fit better with womens boots which aren't as bulky as mens.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

i would also say there would be a difference in flex and strength ratings.


----------

